# '20 TX PG Julian Larry (10/3/2019)



## Jason Svoboda

*Point Guard*
Frisco (TX) ISchool
*AAU: *Marcus Smart YGC36

*Ht: *6'2" | *Wt:* 175 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

#AGTG Blessed to receive an offer from Indiana State University!! I want to thank Coach Richardson and Coach Lansing for this opportunity!!!! #MarchOn @IndStMBB 🔵⚪️ pic.twitter.com/eK2cd772T9— Julian Larry (@julian_larry214) July 15, 2019


----------



## BrokerZ

Right in my backyard now. I’ll try and go and see him play sometime this season.


----------



## chaddog

https://texashoops.rivals.com/news/...a-full-time-basketball-player-and-recruitment. found this article he says he is going 
to have an official visit in Sept.


----------



## chaddog

He will be on campus this weekend for his Official Visit. Hope it's a beautiful weekend.


----------



## ISUCC

chaddog said:


> He will be on campus this weekend for his Official Visit. Hope it's a beautiful weekend.



posted on Twitter he visited this weekend


----------



## Jason Svoboda

My first official visit was great!!!!!! I want to thank all the staff and players for their wonderful hospitality!!!!! #MarchOn 🔵⚪️ pic.twitter.com/pELWo03Cz2— Julian Larry (@julian_larry214) September 8, 2019


----------



## chaddog

State, Oral Roberts and Sam Houston St. in to watch him workout yesterday. First day coaches could do home and school visits.
went to see him right after his OV. Staff showing him some love.


----------



## southernindianaballer

#12 PG/G in Texas.  He also appears to have a leader's mentality.  Likely under rated.  High potential for improvement.  IMHO.  A QB.


----------



## pbutler218

Posted on Twitter he will be announcing decision soon.


----------



## Southgrad07

Think he'll be our first signing this year. Sounds like a gritty guy..Hopefully like Clemons was with a little more offense.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Southgrad07 said:


> Think he'll be our first signing this year. Sounds like a gritty guy..Hopefully like Clemons was with a little more offense.



Agree...  many signs pointing to the trees.  He focused on bball this year.  I think he has a nice upside.  I like the recruits left that are uncommitted on our list so far.


----------



## sycamorebacker

delete  I can't find the delete button!!!!


----------



## meistro

sycamorebacker said:


> delete



?


----------



## pbutler218

Committed to Sycamores today!!


----------



## TreeTop

pbutler218 said:


> Committed to Sycamores today!!



https://twitter.com/julian_larry214/status/1179860410524143620


COMMITTED!!!!!!!🎥: @uzairlodhi20 pic.twitter.com/oanY6wY5Jq— Julian Larry (@julian_larry214) October 3, 2019


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Just win baby - just win!


----------



## sycamorebacker




----------



## BrokerZ

I’ll make a point to go watch Julian play this year and report back. His high school is about 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## southernindianaballer

I wonder if julian has a 6'10" unsigned buddy who showed up at i-school to play together?  Hold the phone... lol



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183538662002380800


----------



## chaddog

I see where he will sign his letter of intent Friday. welcome aboard Julian.


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/IndStMBB/status/1195004015014219783


----------



## southernindianaballer

Making headlines at Texas Elite 14 Showcase.
Texas basketball recruiting.  Worth a quick read.

https://twitter.com/Ani_Umana/status/1193199774255779840?s=19

http://texasboysbasketball.com/2019/11/09/friday-storylines-from-wichita-falls/


----------



## southernindianaballer

Says he wants to average at least 10 assists per game this season.  He had 13 recently in one game.  Scouting report said he hands out gifts like it's Christmas.


----------



## Bluethunder

More important to me was that along with 15 assists he only had 2 turnovers. Lots of assists are nice but don’t mean as much if you are turning it over at the same rate. A 7-1 assist to TO ratio is pretty impressive. Don’t expect him to keep that ratio up all season but will be curious to see where it ends up at end of season.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I've been following his season.  He's playing on a national level prep team.  I've seen a few videos and reports on him.  All I can say is WOW!

SSOM says Hankins is looking good.  From what I know about Larry, I'll just say our guard spots are secure for the next 4 years.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I've been following his season.  He's playing on a national level prep team.  I've seen a few videos and reports on him.  All I can say is WOW!
> 
> SSOM says Hankins is looking good.  From what I know about Larry, I'll just say our guard spots are secure for the next 4 years.



Share a couple of those videos if you don't mind! 

Hankins is going to be okay I think - he was always hurt every time I was in the gym to watch and I could never get a good idea of what the deal was. The times I've seen him healthy he aint afraid.. Translation - he's not just passing around the perimeter and defending. He's chucking it.


----------



## Bingoman

Getting even 5 assists in a high school game is very good but 10 per game is insane. Seems like a great pickup for our program.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Share a couple of those videos if you don't mind!
> 
> Hankins is going to be okay I think - he was always hurt every time I was in the gym to watch and I could never get a good idea of what the deal was. The times I've seen him healthy he aint afraid.. Translation - he's not just passing around the perimeter and defending. He's chucking it.


 

He's #1 in white.  


https://vimeo.com/382646445

https://twitter.com/HeadsUpU/status/1213181394496761856


----------



## Bluethunder

5:10 - nice pass on the break
5:35 - strong finish on the break
6:10 - ‘nuff said


----------



## sycamorebacker

https://starlocalmedia.com/friscoen...cle_bf4d6cbe-e544-11e7-9277-67adb9915f8f.html


I saw a short video of him dunking.  He looks like a high major athlete to me.


----------



## sycamorebacker

https://www.maxpreps.com/athlete/ju...?videoid=22e30266-407e-4188-9db2-602b5768d3d5

Not sure if this has been posted.

I've been "scouting" our recruits for over 50 years.  I can't remember a better passer.  This year, like LaRavia and Williams did, he is playing against high level competition.  I feel like he is going to be ready.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Been thinking this for a while and I stated it on here a while back.  Larry is an underrated PG, former QB, leader.  His outside jumper has a low release point, so he has to be open to hit it.  He can shoot though, he gets a real kick out of an assist.  Between him and Hittle we may have our final two pieces of the puzzle.  Hittle can shhot the 3 and bring a big defender outside to defend freeing up Tre and Jacob for their superior inside game that is only thwarted with double teams or superior height.


----------



## sycamorebacker

https://twitter.com/play44sports/status/1218560925759877121


----------



## Bluethunder

southernindianaballer said:


> Been thinking this for a while and I stated it on here a while back.  Larry is an underrated PG, former QB, leader.  His outside jumper has a low release point, so he has to be open to hit it.  He can shoot though, he gets a real kick out of an assist.  Between him and Hittle we may have our final two pieces of the puzzle.  Hittle can shhot the 3 and bring a big defender outside to defend freeing up Tre and Jacob for their superior inside game that is only thwarted with double teams or superior height.



Extremely doubtful Hittle plays next year. Needs to redshirt. Has a lot of work to do to be ready for MVC play, on the court and off (weight room).


----------



## sycamorebacker

I can't see Hittle playing next year, either.  I think Larry is ready and Stephens might get some time at 3-4, but I don't think he'll take minutes from Barnes.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Hard to find stats on Larry, but from what I have seen he is scoring as a PG.


----------



## BrokerZ

Larry's high school team plays a unique schedule where they travel all across the U.S. to compete, with very few home games or games in the DFW metro area.  However, they do have a game in town on 2/28.  I'm going to try and make it to that game so I can see him play.

If I can make that work, I'll report back what I see.


----------



## sycamorebacker

_Ani’s Anatomy: Examination Of Ischool v Universal Academy Matchup
Posted on February 19, 2020 by Ani Umana	_

"For Ischool, Indiana State Signee, Julian Larry shouldered the offensive load especially with 2020 Wing Quevian Adger in foul trouble. Finishing with floaters/runners over the outreach of the opposing big men. Julian‘s definitely has good feel as a passer, seeing the play develop before it develops and finding his teammates in stride. Will be a good piece for Greg Lansing."


----------



## chaddog

I think this kid is the kind of PG that everyone has wanted. A pass first, set up your teammates, play good on ball defense and score a little if you ignore him 
kind of player. I like the recruiting philosophy the last couple of years with getting guys from good programs and prep schools who play against other big
time players on a  regular basis or everyday in practice.


----------

